# LFS/other sources for BIRDS in GTA



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi. My girlfriend wants some birds for Christmas, so I'm trying to do some reasearch. I cant find any decent places in the GTA for birds, other than a couple breeders where you have to reserve the birds several months in advance. She already bought the cage and everything and was gutted to find this out. So I was hoping I could surprise her for the holidays. So I'm looking for a place that has small birds (budgies, canaries or finches - I'm going to subtly find out which kind she's decided on). I dont even mind if they're pet stores as long as they can give me background on the bird genetics and some kind of health guarantee.

Thanks.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Not sure what types of birds Menagerie currently carries or their guarantees, but they are a very reliable source for all aquarium livestock.

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/

phone: (416) 921-4966


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Check out the Finches that Gardeness has to offer here:
http://www.gtaaviary.com/viewforum.php?f=25&sid=bae7ee895e883e031009bc7c9cb532f9
The same as with fish you are best going with a breeder. They are in Barrie but the birds are available now. Also the home website is here http://www.gardenessgardens.com/


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

There is a small little pet shop on Queen St E (at Coxwell) called Critters Castle that always has a great selection of small birds.

http://www.ccpetshop.com/index.php

Other stores buy birds from them . They are nice people


----------

